# How many coats of Arm-R-Seal?



## rodneyh (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm finishing a QS white oak mission style bathroom shelf using Jeff Jewitt's Stickley finish recipe, which uses satin Arm-R-Seal for the top coat. I've used the recipe on several wall hangings, using only 2 coats of the Arm-R-Seal. That looks great, but I'm certain it's not enough to protect this shelf. I'm sure it will have water glasses and other wet things put on it, as it's going next to the sink. I've got 2 coats on it thus far, and will put on the 3rd tonight. So how many coats do I need? Or maybe there's something add'l I need to add??

Thanks


----------



## pete79 (Oct 20, 2009)

I did 4 coats of it on a kids toybox that gets abused like no other. Seems to have held up real well for a little over a year so far. It's had water, juice, milk, peanut butter, and who knows what else on it. Everything just wipes right off!


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

3 coats is fine.

But be careful with oil based polyurethane, they tend to crack if you apply too many layers coats or too thick.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Rodney, the other thing to consider when applying this type of product is that, as a wipe on finish, it has been cut with mineral spirits. Two applications would be equivalent to applying only 1 coat of full strength poly. As a minimum I usually apply 2 full strength coats of polyurethane and will often continue applying the product until I get the build that I want.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Rodney, with the wipe on finishes, I usually apply from 4 to 6 coats depending on how thickly I wipe on each coat, how it looks after #4, and the abuse the piece will likely experience.

Jim


----------



## rodneyh (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input. Because it does go on so thin, I'll do the 4th coat (today) at a minimum.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Arm R Seal, while it can be wiped, try using a foam brush especially on the flast surfaces, it will lay out a super nice coat, looks like it was sprayed, Ed the guy who helps me part time with finishing, ( he LIKES to sand ,I let him  ) did a set of brazzilian cherry stairs, and we did 3 brushed coats of Arm R Seal, with a light 320 mid coat scuff sand, between 1st and 2nd coat, then a 600 betweent the 2nd and third, they look like glass, 
on an oak, a light wiped coat for what we will call a sealer coat, to seal the pores workes well, this is done to prevent it from getting air bubbles in the heavier coats, if you do verticle areas , it will do well, but keep an eye on it for a little bit until it tacks up some because it can run pretty easily, if so simply tip off the run with a wet foam brush, you can also store the foam brush in the freezer in a plastic bag , it will save it , ( usually), so you dont waster finish from the brush soaking up so much finish… maybe more than you wanted to know,,, but just my .02


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

If brushing or spraying I do 3. If hand rubbing between coats I will apply 9 to 10.


----------

